# Yamaha RX-V2700 vs RX-Z7



## Ritzie (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm thinking on selling my yamaha because I have a new one coming that my hubbie bought me. He bought me RX-Z7 model. I'm researching this model now so I hoping to find good reviews. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the one I have. 

Ritzie


----------



## Ritzie (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FS Yamaha RX-V2700*

I have this receiver now. Haven't had that long. I wondering if I should tell my husband to send the other one back and I keep the 2700?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: FS Yamaha RX-V2700*



Ritzie said:


> I have this receiver now. Haven't had that long. I wondering if I should tell my husband to send the other one back and I keep the 2700?


After doing a quick review to the specification of the RX-Z7, the only differences I saw was the ability to decode HD audio (True HD, DTS HD, etc.) ...is opt to you to send it back and invest that money in something else; Do you watch BluRay or HD DVD???, you can also get the HD audio through the RX-V2700 but it has to be decoded by the player because the AVR doesn't have the decoders for HD audio :yes:


----------



## Ritzie (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FS Yamaha RX-V2700*

We watch alot of BlueRay movies. I bought the PS3 just for that though we have been playing some games on it too.


----------



## Ritzie (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FS Yamaha RX-V2700*

How much difference is the Z7 and x3900? I have read lots of peeps like their 3900 and read there are some similarites between the two..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: FS Yamaha RX-V2700*

The Z7 offers 5 HDMI inputs more power output to each channel and better network connectivity. The 3900 only has 4 HDMI inputs and less features and power. Both receivers are very capable of running a Home theater system.
Is there any reason you have to stick with Yamaha? There are many other brands that offer even more bang for buck in that price range.

The NAD T775, The Onkyo TX NR906, The Marantz SR8002


----------



## Ritzie (Dec 12, 2008)

I have always owned Yamaha receivers and there seems to be good reviews on yamaha. I had tried sony one time and didn't like the look nor what it produced. Let me tell you a little about my setup. I just acquired Polk Audio A7 for fronts and FXi A4 for surrounds. I'm looking at Polk CSi A6 for center and not sure what I'm going to use for my sub. Right now I have a JBL center and a old Klipsch sub. What would you suggest?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I updated my post above with some links to other receivers that I recommend looking at.

For a sub I highly recommend going with a company called SVSound, They make hands down the best sub for the $$ right now. The PB13 Ultra is the one I personally have and it is just fantastic.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Ritzie said:


> I have always owned Yamaha receivers and there seems to be good reviews on yamaha. I had tried sony one time and didn't like the look nor what it produced.


We share the same experience here ...I used Sony STR DE897 before I got the RXV2700, but there's no comparison between them. 



> I just acquired Polk Audio A7 for fronts and FXi A4 for surrounds. I'm looking at Polk CSi A6 for center and not sure what I'm going to use for my sub. Right now I have a JBL center and a old Klipsch sub. What would you suggest?


Polk recommends CSi A6 or A4 for center channel, so I think either one will work

I agree with Tony, I read a lot of good thing about SVS amd I'm sure you'll be happy with one.:T


----------



## Ritzie (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it. I'm looking an two SVS subs SB12 and PB12-NSD. Read good reviews on both.


----------

